# Proms Violinist



## Hazel

I'd be embarrassed except that I've done this too often to react. I wrote down his name and promised myself I would buy one of his recordings. Now, due to usual procrastination, I do not have his name. Last summer, at the BBC Proms, an American violinist performed. He was, to my mind anyway, outstanding and I want one of his CDs. I have tried searching Bing and all I get is Nigel Kennedy links. This was not Nigel Kennedy. This was an American who had connection to the American Youth Orchestra. Can someone please tell me? I surely will appreciate it.


----------



## quack

Joshua Bell? He played Tchaikovsky and Shostakovich with the youth orchestra. Details of all the proms here:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/whats-on/2013/july-21/14580


----------



## Hazel

quack said:


> Joshua Bell? He played Tchaikovsky and Shostakovich with the youth orchestra. Details of all the proms here:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/whats-on/2013/july-21/14580


Joshua Bell! Of course! Thank you.


----------

